# What is a Podcast?



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2006)

?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2006)

A partial definition is provided below from Wikipedia. Even Ligonier Ministries distributes content via MP3 now and is experimenting with putting RYM on podcast. Rush Limbaugh, for example, "podcasts" as a subscriber service.

I'm actually buying an iPod Nano because I live in the Far East and AFN's content is so lame. I'll start downloading some great stuff to listen to while I work out or drive to work.


> Podcasting is the distribution of audio or video files, such as radio programs or music videos, over the Internet using either RSS or Atom syndication for listening on mobile devices and personal computers. A podcast is a web feed of audio or video files placed on the Internet for anyone to download or subscribe. Podcasters' websites also may offer direct download of their files, but the subscription feed of automatically delivered new content is what distinguishes a podcast from a simple download or real-time streaming (see below). Usually, the podcast features one type of "show" with new episodes either sporadically or at planned intervals such as daily, weekly, etc. Besides that there are podcast networks that feature multiple shows on the same feed.
> 
> Podcasting's essence is about creating content (audio or video) for an audience that wants to listen when they want, where they want, and how they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2006)

Rich, thanks for the copy of the in-depth exposition. 

I had always thought "podcast" meant "downloading audio files after getting an email that they were available." 

But my version was much too long for our fast days.

Vic


----------



## srhoades (Mar 24, 2006)

I love podcasts. I currently subscribe to John Macarthur, John Piper, R.C. Sproul and Phil Johnson.

Phil Johnson is actually a very good preacher/teacher. The only downside to R.C. Sproul is that his is still in the trial phase so they only podcast the Friday broadcasts.

Piper is going through the book of Romans and it is oh so good. 

I don't even listen to music anymore with all the podcasts that I have.


----------



## daveb (Mar 24, 2006)

This is how I usually explain it: You know how you can subscribe to rss news feeds? It's the same thing but with audio/video.

Not the best explaination but it works.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> I love podcasts. I currently subscribe to John Macarthur, John Piper, R.C. Sproul and Phil Johnson.
> 
> Phil Johnson is actually a very good preacher/teacher. The only downside to R.C. Sproul is that his is still in the trial phase so they only podcast the Friday broadcasts.
> ...



how do I get the podcasts to work?


----------



## srhoades (Mar 25, 2006)

First off you need iTunes. Go to apple.com/itunes and get it. Don't worry you don't need an iPod. When you install it is going to want to find and convert all your music files, tell it no.

Next you need to subcribe to the podcast. 

For John MacArthur go here
http://gty.org/index.php?section=podcast

Now you can either drag the podcast link directly into iTunes or you can copy the link, and then in iTunes go to subscribe to new podcast and paste the url into the box. That is it. 

When you first subscribe it will download the most current podcast. Archived ones will be listed and you can dowload them if you want. 

If you go to oneplace.com you can find all the Christian minisitries that have radio stations. Be warned the majority of them are Arminian or outright heretical. But if you find one that you want try to go to their actual website to find the podcast link. 

Before I got my iPod it would just burn a couple to a CD-RW and listen to them in the car, erase the disc and start over. That's pretty much it.

[Edited on 3-25-2006 by srhoades]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> First off you need iTunes. Go to apple.com/itunes and get it. Don't worry you don't need an iPod. When you install it is going to want to find and convert all your music files, tell it no.
> 
> Next you need to subcribe to the podcast.
> ...



I have an ipod and Itunes. Thanks. Just drag it to itunes?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

This is awesome technology. What other good Christian teachers do podcasts? I just downloaded Macarthur, George Grant (whom I am really starting to like), and Piper.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2006)

how do i download past radio shows, like at Mohler's place. It only downloads the one today. Can i go back in time and put it on today's?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> This is awesome technology. What other good Christian teachers do podcasts? I just downloaded Macarthur, George Grant (whom I am really starting to like), and Piper.



You might check Sermon Audio. Some of the broadcasters there podcast as well. I think WHI might too.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 25, 2006)

The Metropolitan Tabernacle podcasts.


----------



## srhoades (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> how do i download past radio shows, like at Mohler's place. It only downloads the one today. Can i go back in time and put it on today's?



If you go to their website you can sometimes download from the archives, if they have them.


----------

